# HOw to apply in MOH hospitals?



## gemini113 (Oct 7, 2009)

HI !

I am a doctor and i have recently cleared the MOH license exam.There are a lot of jobs in the classifieds for private clinics.but i am interested in getting into a govt hospital.can anyone guide me how to do that? do i need to go into individual hospitals or to the MOH office and talk to someone there? if anyone has some info regarding this, would really appreciate it.


----------

